# AS Smart Wheels or BH Auto-Wheel



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Autosmart Smart Wheels or Bilt Hamber Auto Wheel.

Has anyone used both of these cleaners and consequently, which would you recommend?

I'm nigh on out of Bilberry and I know Smart Wheels is very popular, but the Bilt Hamber looks very good in the couple of reviews I've seen.

The only negative being that it's expensive (£12.95/1L or £52.95/5L) and doesn't appear to dilute down.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kyle.bailey1 (May 16, 2012)

definetly smart wheels! can pick it up cheap as if theres a trader close by


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Car's in for an MOT tomorrow so can easily ask them to get a bottle for me :thumb: I just like to look at the alternatives too :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

from what i've seen, autowheel is like wolfs deironiser / ironx so yes it will clean wheels but its basically an iron fallout remover, smartwheels is just a wheel cleaner..


----------



## giveus-alook (Oct 12, 2011)

You want go wrong with the smart wheels, I use it regular it leaves a high sheen


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I've not used auto-wheel but as kev has said it's a fallout remover. Smart wheels is my favorite wheel cleaner and it was Kev that kept saying I should get some :thumb: Approx £15 for 5L for me and even at 10:1 it's capable of cleaning really mucky wheels. Another good one is Autobrite Very Cherry non acid, slightly more expensive but is also very very good and is a bit more pleasant to work with than smart wheels.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Having used both products and also selling both products, I personally think the Autowheel is much better and far more effective on stubborn dirt and brake dust. However, Smart Wheels is much better value for money and goes much further as you can dilute to suit. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Well took delivery of Smart wheels (And Duet) this afternoon, bought from Elite's eBay shop actually. I didn't realise they'd posted in the thread :lol:. Am very very impressed with their service btw. Ordered yesterday afternoon and was with me by 2.30ish today, just as I was outside SRPing the car, so perfect timing.

Am very impressed with Smart Wheels, loads better than Bilberry IMO. I'm driving my sisters car this week so I decided to give the car a wash/seal this afternoon. 

I've not previously had a chance to clean it properly this year, so they only really get attention by the local hand wash when she gets there. They were pretty manky and had quite a bit of staining/etching on them and the Smart Wheels has gone through the lot with hardly any agitation.

It's reminiscent of Wonder Wheels with how easily it cut through the grime and brake dust.


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

Smart wheels definetely!


----------



## mattyslk (Jul 28, 2012)

I've use BH Autowheels, and won't use another wheel cleaner. It's not aggressive chemically, however it cleans and decontaminates the wheels in one shot. The 1L has lasted me around 4 months with weekly washes.


----------

